# how many is enough?



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

I have plans on having my own aquarium. I have tried rearing goldfishes before but it didn't work in those little fishbowls. If I would be given a chance to rear goldfishes I would want many goldfishes lurking on my aquarium. But I would want to know one thing. How many goldfishes is considered many?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

The rule with goldies is usually 20g for one goldfish and then 10 more gallons for each additional goldfish. So if you have a 20g tank, you should only keep one goldfish. If you have a 50g aquarium, you could have up to 4.

The stocking rules may change depending on the type of goldfish, but that is the general rule.

Do you know what size tank you are getting or can get?


----------

